

IPhone 5, new iPod touch, and iPod nano leaked through Apple search results - xmen
http://9to5mac.com/2012/09/12/whoops-iphone-5-name-seems-to-be-confirmed-by-apple-coms-search-engine/

======
elemenohpee
this...changes...EVERYTHING

~~~
dmishe
New iTunes actually does.

